# Burns Night



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Haggis, tatties and 'neeps tonight then?

I enjoy Haggis, so that's tea sorted 

Skipping the whisky though 

Sandra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

7 of us out tonight to a local pub/eating house, they do a good Burns night. Love Haggis, hate whisky so John will be having mine.
Embarassed to say although I come from Burns country and county, he visisted our village and stayed with the minister, had never been to a Burns supper till I moved to England.
Eaten plenty of haggis though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Lovely meal
Enjoyed the haggis and the neeps

But then again coming from the home of Black puddings Bury

Who wouldn't ?

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Although we are about as far south from Scotland as you can get in the UK, we do Burns night every year. Me and Kim plus three good friends! We left it a bit late this year though to get the Haggis. We got the last two McSweens at the butcher's, everywhere else had sold out so it's obviously getting more popular. A lovely evening with good pals and plenty of whisky, although I only had Irish left in the drinks cabinet! God knows how I will get up at 7 for work.........

PS. I am definitely pi##ed !!!!!!!!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

*Lang may yer lum reek Sandra.
*


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Off to a Burns night tonight at our local pub. Whiskey tasting too. Never had Haggis so that will be a new experience. Hope they have an alternative. Don't like Whiskey so Chris will have mine.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Enjoyed my first taste of Haggis last night  Chris enjoyed his Whiskey tasting. We live not far from the English Whiskey Company and there was one of their examples to try as well as a Japanese one. Chris was surprised at how nice the Japanese one was.
There were Burns readings and blessing of the Haggis - a good night was had by all


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

oh oh.... Whiskey (Irish), whisky (Scottish).


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ooops! What about Japanese and English then?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Depends who you'd rather offend... the Scots or the Irish. South Africa also has an award winning whisky - Three Ships.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I guess the nearest England and Wales has is ******* 

Made from offal and cheap offcuts 

Served with rich onion gravy and mash 

Sandra


----------

